# New Feature Request



## Tim N. (Apr 28, 2003)

Especially during the Olympics, it is nice to be able to Manually record a channel at specified times. But, I would like to be able to Label the manual recording. I don't want to watch 8 hours of HD Olympics if I only want to see "USA BB vs Greece " from 5:30 to 8:00.

Another reason for this feature is that sometimes the Guide information is incorrect. So a Labeling capability of a manual recording could correct the guide data.

Anyone else think this could be a valuable options under Manual Record?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Yeah, and not just manual recordings. Every once in a while it wouldbe nice to be able to rename a program in the NPL. I vote, "Yes".


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

Maybe the renaming of a manual recording could be made part of the recording set-up. Renaming a show in the TDL might be a whole different thing entirely - and useful, I suppose, but I'd much rather have it for manual recordings.


----------

